# It is possible to go to Blastocyst?



## kittyw (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone.

It is possible to go to Blastocyst when our 7 embryos were frozen on day 2?
Advice and experiences of doing this greatly appreciated.


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

On our last FET we thawed 6 day 2  embryos and took them to blast, from these 4 made it to blast but on transfer day 3 had some dead cells appearing. We had 1 transfered but sadly got a BFN. It should be possible to take your embryos to blast as most clinics say you need to have a minimum of 6-7 embies to try. I would speak to your clinic.

Hayley x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Kitty ..........

Just wanted to wish you all the best ...... i had 2 blasts put back ..they are now nearly 8mths old !!

GOOD LUCK what ever you decide 
Love HopeXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kitty

I have 6 day 3's and my new clinic will thaw them and take them to blast    i did this last time at my old clinic too, had zygotes (day 1 embies) and had 3 out of 4 which were good  

Good luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi

I have 4 embies frozen on day 3.
They are currently at St Barts (NHS) but I have to pay from now on and they dont do Blasts there.
They did say they will defrost two at a time and do a natural FET.
But Im wondering if its best to get them transferred to a private clinic and go for Blasts. Will they be willing to do this with only 4 embies? I read above that they prefer to do more at a time?
Sorry but Im a bit confused about what to do next.
I just had a M/C and trying to get my head around the next steps.

Jen x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jen

Sorry to hear about your m/c  

I have 6 frosties in storage and my new clinic are will be taking them from day 3 to day 5/6 (Not sure whether they will defrost all at the same time though)   maybe decide on a clinic and ask them the question  

Good luck
Emmaxx

ps Spud is a cutie


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Emma.
Henry looks lovely too.
Where would we be without our furbabies?! 

Jen x

P.S. Yes Im going to phone around to some clinics tomorrow Ive decided


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good Plan Jen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mo2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread.  

I am also currently taking meds for a FET cycle and have asked our clinic to take the 6 frosties to blasts in the hopes that they survive thaw.  We're hoping that this way only the best, stongest embies get transferred - not sure whats worse - 2WW or no ET!  Hoping and praying that this will be our lucky time.
mo


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Mo

Im hoping for you too. Good luck with your frosties

Jen x


----------

